# Old Memories (So LA) Friday Night Cruise @ Friscos



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Old Memories (So. LA) is proud to present their Friday Night Cruise at Friscos in Downey starting at 5pm till 10pm. Friscos is located at 12050 Woodruff Ave between Firestone and Imperial. This is where we had our Christmas Toy Drive. The cruise night will happen every Friday for now. We will have a trophy for Best Bomb, Best Bomb Truck, Best Lowrider, Best Euro, Best Motorcycle, Best Hot Rod, Best Bicycle and Best of Show. We will have a 50/50 Raffle plus a regular raffle with great prizes. Good food too!

All Car Clubs and Solo Riders are invited! ! ! 

Music will be provided by the best DJ around, Mike The Cholo DJ! Mike The Cholo DJ will be raffling off a bike on our First Cruise Night!! Thanks Mike*









For More Information go to the Old Memories Website (click here)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Paul,

In this month's Lowrider Magazine, I saw you and your son...

:worship:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THATS RIGHT
THE CHOLO DJ MOVING TO FRISCO'S. AS USUAL CD SALES CD RAFFLES AND CD GIVE AWAYS ON OUR FIRST NIGHT AT FRISCO'S.

SPECIAL INVITES TO:
SOLITOS CC
PHAROHS CC
REFLECTIONS CC 
TOGETHER CC
ANTIQUE STYLE CC
CASUALS CC
IMPERIALS CC
PT CRUISERS CC
OLD SCHOOL RIDERS BIKE CLUB
VIEJITOS OC CC
CLASSIC OLDIES CC

THESE ARE JUST SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT I HAVE DJ'D FOR, SO NOW I WOULD LIKE TO ASK FOR YOUR SUPPORT ON HELPING KICK OFF YET ANOTHER FIRME CRUISE SPOT IN L.A. BE PART OF OUR MEMORABLE BEGINING.
GRACIAS IN ADVANCE
"THE CHOLO DJ"


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 20 2008, 09:06 PM~10218700
> *Hey Paul,
> 
> In this month's Lowrider Magazine, I saw you and your son...
> ...


yeah we came out at the Churchs Car Show..thanks!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

GREAT PAUL !!!!!!! OLD MEMORIES (EASTSIDE) WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

<----------- Paul , he and son are stars now :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 20 2008, 10:58 PM~10219509
> *THATS RIGHT
> THE CHOLO DJ MOVING TO FRISCO'S. AS USUAL CD SALES CD RAFFLES AND CD GIVE AWAYS ON OUR FIRST NIGHT AT FRISCO'S.
> 
> ...


You ain't right... I guess we don't count... I'll remember that homie....


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

* :biggrin: Hey Paul,:wave: 

You can Count REFLECTIONS Car Club to be there to show support Homie. See you there.

:thumbsup: :werd: *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 20 2008, 10:58 PM~10219509
> *THATS RIGHT
> THE CHOLO DJ MOVING TO FRISCO'S. AS USUAL CD SALES CD RAFFLES AND CD GIVE AWAYS ON OUR FIRST NIGHT AT FRISCO'S.
> 
> ...


and the solo's ?!?!?!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

i will be out there!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here...weather is good
hope to see you all out there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GANGS TO GRACE AND BIG SERGIO IM VERY SORRY I FORGOT TO MENTION YOU GUYS. THE LIST I POSTED WAS JUST A FEW. YOU KNOW YOU'RE IN. SEE YOU VATOS ON FRIDAY HOPEFULLY

DESPENSA AGAIN, THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ALEX,
YOU KNOW "THE LAST SHALL BE FIRST"


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 24 2008, 09:31 PM~10247724
> *ALEX,
> YOU KNOW "THE LAST SHALL BE FIRST"
> *



:0 

You going to do the Chino Cruisenight?? I told Ray from Ohana to hit you up!!!

You know it all good!!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 24 2008, 09:29 PM~10247714
> *GANGS TO GRACE AND BIG SERGIO IM VERY SORRY I FORGOT TO MENTION YOU GUYS. THE LIST I POSTED WAS JUST A FEW. YOU KNOW YOU'RE IN.  SEE YOU VATOS ON FRIDAY HOPEFULLY
> 
> DESPENSA AGAIN, THE CHOLO DJ
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 24 2008, 09:29 PM~10247714
> *GANGS TO GRACE AND BIG SERGIO IM VERY SORRY I FORGOT TO MENTION YOU GUYS. THE LIST I POSTED WAS JUST A FEW. YOU KNOW YOU'RE IN.  SEE YOU VATOS ON FRIDAY HOPEFULLY
> 
> DESPENSA AGAIN, THE CHOLO DJ
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ALEX,
YES I SENT OHANA CC A MESSAGE THAT I WILL BE ABLE TO DO IT, BUT HE HASNT GOTTEN BACK TO ME YET. MY WIFE SAID TO TELL YOUR WIFE HELLO


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

cool alot closer drive.

so does that mean that SAKOS is no longer goin on friday nights ?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GONNA ROLL OUT THERE FOR SHURE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks for the support guys !!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: sounds good Paul hope all turns out well for you guys :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LARRY, WHEN YOU COMING TO A SHOW, I NEVER SEE YOU ANYWHERE BUT YOUR OWN SHOW FOO


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

How much is it to get in.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

$5.00
gets you a ticket too for the raffle


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

SEE YOU ON FRIDAY PAUL,OLD MEMORIES(EASTSIDE)IF YOU NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING CALL ME. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WE BE THERE, CAN'T WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

for sure I'm going to have to call in sick on a Friday , maybe next month  or this month


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

TOGETHER WILL BE THERE,SUPPORRTING OUR BOMB BROTHERS


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:around:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 20 2008, 07:26 PM~10218241
> *Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: one day more :yes:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Whats up Paul & Felipe. See you guys tomorrow at Frisco's. REFLECTIONS C.C. will be there.*
:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

WHAT'S UP PAUL, LOOKS LIKE IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD NIGHT. GOOD LUCK. WISH I CAN BE THERE, BUT I WORK ON FRIDAY NIGHTS.IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I'VE BEEN TO FRISCO'S.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks to all..see you guys at the cruise nite


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Paul I am going to try to get out there tonight, but I am working in San Diego today and not sure what time I will be back...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck Today Paul !!! I REALLY wish I could make it , but I have to work :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!!    
IT WAS A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT AND ALREADY MAKING PLANS TO SEE YA NEXT WEEK!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

hey guys
thanks to all the clubs and solo riders who showed up. we had a good time, mike the cholo dj raffled off a bike and one of the reflections members took her home. My camera ran out of batteries other wise i would have taken the other cars too..we got some more big items like that in the up coming future and we also got some special guest appearances in the making. 

Click here for some pics

here are some of the pics









*Our first car for the nite from Together CC*









*The Trophies we gave out that night*









*DJ Mike and His Lovely Family*


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

no bikes ???


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: GREAT CRUISE NIGHT (OLD MEMORIES SO LA) ME AND THE GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME AND ARE PLANING TO BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

sergio
there were bikes but my camera ran out of juice....romans and thee stylistics


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS PAUL N CREW


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 5 2008, 05:54 PM~10343588
> *sergio
> there were bikes but my camera ran out of juice....romans and thee stylistics
> *


next time :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you this friday


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:yessad:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: PAUL STEVE TALKED TO THE GUYS AND WE ARE GOING TO DO IT.(CRUISE NIGHTS) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 8 2008, 11:21 AM~10364313
> *:biggrin: PAUL  STEVE TALKED TO THE GUYS AND WE ARE GOING TO DO IT.(CRUISE NIGHTS) :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



good..we got to meet up to coordinate


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 8 2008, 02:06 PM~10365674
> *good..we got to meet up to coordinate
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TOMORROW


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

SEE YOU TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: great cruise night


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

OUR STYLE C.C.


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)

OUR STYLE C.C. at friscos - thanks Old Memories 

IMG]http://i28.tinypic.com/33p3blc.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 40bombita (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Old Memories (So. LA) held another good cruise night. There were many clubs in attendance from Classic Creams, Viejitos (OC) and Viejitos (East LA), Together, Devotions, LA Style, Best of Friends, Old Memories (Eastside), Our Style, High Image, Thee Artistics bike and car club othe clubs and many solo riders. Mike the Cholo DJ played great tunes, we had great prizes, good 50/50 and most of all we had a good time. Hope to see you next Friday!*</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*WE added a Mike the Cholo DJ Choice trophy, we will be adding more categories for the next show!! So come down and have a good time*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike, You are the best.DJ in Califas! Classic Dreams BKS. will try to make one of the cruise nights as summer begins


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Apr 12 2008, 09:51 PM~10402133
> *Mike, You are the best.DJ in Califas! Classic Dreams BKS. will try to make one of the cruise nights as summer begins
> *


 :yes:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10408988
> *:yes:
> *



Don't do that homie, he has a big head already.....

He won't fit in his truck....

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IT AINT E Z BEING GOOD
JUST KIDDING ALEX
THANK YOU ALL FOR SUPPORTING ME
MOST OF ALL THANK YOU JESUS FOR GIVING ME SUCH A HAPPY SPIRIT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 13 2008, 09:25 PM~10409043
> *IT AINT E Z BEING GOOD
> JUST KIDDING ALEX
> THANK YOU ALL FOR SUPPORTING ME
> ...


Hey Mike you know where your power comes from!!!

See you at our show!! Me and Larry will be at Friscos on Friday, I know you won't be there... Have a safe trip, and look out for Polar Bears...


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 12 2008, 04:49 PM~10400270
> *Old Memories (So. LA) held another good cruise night. There were many clubs in attendance from Classic Creams, Viejitos (OC) and Viejitos (East LA), Together, Devotions, LA Style, Best of Friends, Old Memories (Eastside), Our Style, High Image, Thee Artistics bike and car club othe clubs and many solo riders. Mike the Cholo DJ played great tunes, we had great prizes, good 50/50 and most of all we had a good time. Hope to see you next Friday!</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>WE added a Mike the Cholo DJ Choice trophy, we will be adding more categories for the next show!! So come down and have a good time
> ...


Great cruise night! I especially like how you call out the trophys with driver and car club names and talk on the mic. Feels more personal. Other shows call you by a number. Everyone was friendly unlike "other" cruise nights. Music, food, friendly raza.....can't ask for more.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

PAUL ARE YOU GOING TO THE PETERSEN ON SATURDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Frank
i cant go..i got my sons baseball game....season is over at the end of May.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OK I WILL SEE YOU ON FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THATS RIGHT EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT
THE CHOLO DJ INVITES EVERYONE FROM THAT OTHER PLACE TO COME SEE HOW IT'S DONE. WE ALSO HAVE A REAL 50/50 RAFFLE, THE PRIZES AREN'T PRE MADE, ITS A REAL 50/50 NOT LIKE THAT OTHER PLACE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

PAUL SORRY I COULD NOT MAKE IT LAST NIGHT HAD TO WORK . :biggrin: BUT I WILL SEE YOU ON FRIDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Old Memories (So. LA) held another Friday Night Cruise. IT was another good night. Many car clubs and solo riders came out to show their support. We had Together, Best of Friends, High Image, Pharoahs, Thee Artistics, Old Memories (SGV), Our Style, Dukes, and other clubs in attendances, as well as Solo Riders. Thanks goes to Juan (our style) for filling in for DJ Mike*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*just got word from the people at Movin 93.9 radio station. they are sending out a movin 93.9 scion to give away some prizes and stuff..make sure you guys go this friday, april 25, 2008*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: HEY PAUL ,I JUST SEEN YOU ON LIVING THE LOW LIFE PREVIEW'S FOR THURSDAYS SHOW :worship: SEE YOU FRIDAY : :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

cool..i heard the bike show is coming out , the old memories (so. la ) pedal car and bike show


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WELL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

We'll be there! :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Old Memories (So. LA) would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders that showed up at our cruise night. We had a good time listening to Mike the Cholo DJ, eating some good food, had a good 50/50 raffle, saw the stuff that Harvey had for sale, won some great prizes and had a chance to win a Best of Trophy. A special thanks goes out to Movin 93.9 for coming out and giving away some goodies. *


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup: SEE YOU NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Apr 26 2008, 11:37 AM~10508896
> *GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup: SEE YOU NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up to all the Old Memories (So LA) brothers looks like another good show :biggrin: :thumbsup: be there next week


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HEY PAUL I WON TICKETS TO THE FREESTYLE CONCERT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS TO 93.9 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 26 2008, 08:58 AM~10508489
> *Old Memories (So. LA) would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders that showed up at our cruise night. We had a good time listening to Mike the Cholo DJ, eating some good food, had a good 50/50 raffle, saw the stuff that Harvey had for sale, won some great prizes and had a chance to win a Best of Trophy. A special thanks goes out to Movin 93.9 for coming out and giving away some goodies.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Frank
your lucky....thats good!
congrats


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: PAUL WHAT TIME DO WE SHOW UP FOR WORK ON FRIDAY. MY SELF STEVE.MUNDO AND MY WIFE AND DAUGHTER. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

THIS SOUNDS KOOL.... STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THEIR FRIDAY NIGHT...
ILL LET THE HOMIES KNOW...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*due to last minute circumstances, the cruise nite was cancelled for May 9, 2008. the restaraunt is being remodeled. see you next week*


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

was there yup they are remodeling...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: THATS OK NEXT FRIDAY IT IS. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 9 2008, 09:24 PM~10620354
> *due to last minute circumstances, the cruise nite was cancelled for May 9, 2008. the restaraunt is being remodeled. see you next week
> *


we went by and i saw tumble weeds. :0


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

hopefully the remodeling is done by this week...stay tune


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: I WENT BY TODAY AND THEY HAD A LOT OF WORKS ON IT.


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73on22 (Apr 7, 2008)

i'll be there this weekend!  













Thanks 2 everybody dat helped me out wit my truck so far!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@May 7 2008, 05:27 PM~10602726
> *:biggrin:
> *



sounds good hope people dont start confuseing mrchevy, for me mrchevy59


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

is it open for friday night? :banghead:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I HOPE SO :dunno:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*EVERYONE, DUE TO REMODELING, FRISCOS IS STILL NOT DONE YET, CRUISE POSTPONED TILL NEXT FRIDAY, MAY 23*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:uh:  WHY!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

see you on friday :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

so dis friday?


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:around: hope so


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73on22_@May 13 2008, 12:41 PM~10644670
> *i'll be there this weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: it looks like it may be done :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*DUE TO THE UNPREDICTABLE WEATHER, TONIGHTS CRUISE NITE HAS BEEN POSTONED*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

next friday :


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: friday it is :biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: it's open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so friday is on :yessad:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:yes: :yessad:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

dis friday?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Friday Old Memories (So LA) Cruise Night
Saturday Old Memories (Eastside) Car Show*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 20 2008, 08:26 PM~10218241
> *Old Memories (So. LA) is proud to present their Friday Night Cruise at Friscos in Downey starting at 5pm till 10pm. Friscos is located at 12050 Woodruff Ave between Firestone and Imperial. This is where we had our Christmas Toy Drive. The cruise night will happen every Friday for now. We will have a trophy for Best Bomb, Best Bomb Truck, Best Lowrider, Best Euro, Best Motorcycle, Best Hot Rod, Best Bicycle and Best of Show. We will have a 50/50 Raffle plus a regular raffle with great prizes. Good food too!
> 
> All Car Clubs and Solo Riders are invited! ! !
> ...


STREET STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE......


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: yes it's open :biggrin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WE ARE BACK OPEN FOR BUSINESS AS OF TODAY MAY 30TH. IT WAS ANOTHER FIRME TURN OUT, PLENTY OF CARS PEOPLE AND FUN. C U ALL NEXT WEEK JUNE 6TH FROM 6-10PM AND EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT AFTER THAT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: it's open!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

great


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: thanks to all who attended :thumbsup: sorry no pics


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

GREAT SHOW HOMIES SEE YOU NEXT WEEK .........TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: it's HOT so come out to the cruise night :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

FRISCOS BURGER
























































Dont miss Friscos Cruise Night in Downey


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Old Memories Los Angeles


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:yessad:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Since its the 4th of july
there will be no cruise night this Friday!*


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

see you on the 11th of july!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## dockman (Jul 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

*Cruise Night Friscos*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

is it going on this friday the 18


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TURN OUT THE LIGHTS THE PARTY'S OVER.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 17 2008, 09:20 PM~11116913
> *TURN OUT THE LIGHTS THE PARTY'S OVER.
> *


:0 :0 :0  you serious?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*YEAH, DUE TO THE RESTARAUNT AND SOME ISSUES THEY WERE HAVING, THEY PULLED THE PLUG ON US
BUT DONT WORRY, MIKE IS HOOKING US UP ON A BETTER SPOT
STAY TUNE..WE WILL BACK BACK*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 18 2008, 05:39 AM~11118844
> *YEAH, DUE TO THE RESTARAUNT AND SOME ISSUES THEY WERE HAVING, THEY PULLED THE PLUG ON US
> BUT DONT WORRY, MIKE IS HOOKING US UP ON A BETTER SPOT
> STAY TUNE..WE WILL BACK BACK
> *


uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THATS RIGHT IM WORKING ON A GOOD SPOT, WONT BE LONG


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

I HEARD THE FRISCOS IN THE CITY OF INDUSTRY WAS CRAKEN ON FRIDAY"S


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:worship: great job mike!!(aka THE CHOLO DJ) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

